# Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem i5 2500er?



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,
die frage steht eigentlich schon in der überschrift,
wie ist der i5er von der leistung her und mit welchem modell der älteren i7ner reihe kann man den vergleichen beim zocken???

danke für die antworten im vorraus

ps: sorry ich hab das thema aus versehen zweimal erstellt


----------



## Fraggerick (6. September 2011)

der neue i5-2500 ist schneller als jeder alte i7.

googel hilft!


----------



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

schneller als alle? sind da 970 oder 975be nicht n tick schneller? ich habe bei googlesuche schon viel scheisse gelesen , deswegen hab ich ja hier gefragt


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

ja er hat recht der neue i5 2500 ist beim zocken rein von der cpu leistung her schneller als alle alten i7.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Der i5-2500k ist zur Zeit neben dem AMD X4 955 oder 965 die beste CPU, was Preis-Leistung angeht. AMD ist halt Top, wenn man erstmal mit Board nur um die 180-200€ ausgeben will. Der i5-2500k kostet mit Board dann eher 260-300€, ist dafür halt auch entsprechend besser. Der AMD reicht auch noch ne Weile aus, der Intel würde halt länger "halten". Je nach dem, wieviel Du ausgeben willst oder kannst, nimmst Du halt AMD (dann ein AM3+ Board kaufen, damit Du ggf. später noch eine neue AMD-CPU nachrüsten kannst) oder Intel. WENN Intel, dann den 2500k.

Der AMD X4 970 oder 980 ist kaum besser als der 965, aber merkbar teurer. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht. Wenn schon 50€ mehr zahlen, dann kann man auch direkt den i5-2500k nehmen.

Was für ne CPU hast Du denn aktuell?


Nochmal zum i5-2500k: alle älteren Intels sind verglichen mit dem 2500k ihr Geld auf keinen Fall wert, der i5 2500k kommt dabei sogar oft deutlich teurere CPUs der alten intel-Sockel ran oder ist besser. Teils ist erst eine alte Sockel1366-CPU für 700-800€ in Spielen besser als der 2500k, und dann auch nur minimal. Und auch für sockel 1155 ist der nächstbessere, der 2600k, in Spielen kaum besser als der 2500k, den Mehrpreis ist er nicht wert.

Guck auch mal hier: CPUs für Spieler: Wissenwertes und Kauftipps rund um aktuelle Gaming-CPUs für alle Sockel speziell die Seite zu Intel: CPUs für Spieler: Wissenwertes und Kauftipps rund um aktuelle Gaming-CPUs für alle Sockel - CPU-Grundlagen und Kauftipps: Kaufberatung Intel-CPUs und Fazit


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. September 2011)

Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am grübeln welchen ich mir holen soll, den 2500er oder den 2600er. Der 2600er hat ja auch wie der 2500er 4 native kerne aber dafür hat der 2600er HT bzw 4Kerne 8threads (8 Kerne). Bei Anwendungen die davon profitieren wie zb Sony Vegas oder ähnliche Video Bild Bearbeitungsprogramme nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin nur ein Spieler, Bearbeitungen mache ich ziemlich selten. Aber die ''8'' Kerne reizen dennoch, für die Zukunft nicht schlecht! Also ich habe mal hier irgendwo seriöse benches gesehen wo man Sandy bridge mit alten i7er vergleicht, der Unterschied ist minimal bis garnicht spürbar. Ich werde weiter grübeln, kann mich nicht entscheiden. In meinem Rechner werkelt derzeit der AMD Phenom 970 BE ~3,5 GHz den ich gegen den Bulldozer austauschen wollte aber nun steig ich auf Intel um. Werde wohl noch bis zum release des BD warten mit den Seitenwechsel . Oder doch auf Ivy bridge warten? ach man jetzt hab ich wieder kein bock mehr  HIIIIIIILLLLLFFEEEEEEE


----------



## Fraggerick (6. September 2011)

Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland + ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

spöttische 211€.

warum die cpu? fast so schnell wie der 2500k, aber viel günstiger.
warum das board? gute marke, günstig, voller atx-faktor, 4 ramslots, hdmi-ausgang, usb3.0, sata 6gb, pci slots. -> passen auch alte pci karten, trotzdem zukunftstauglich.

wenns sein muss noch 8gb ram für 30euro zukaufen, und glücklich werden.


----------



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

ich kann dich gut verstehen , mir gehts genau so....jetzt neuen pc kaufen oder auf ivy bridge warten, ich riskiers einfach hab kein bock mehr zu warten 
aber wenn du nur spielen willst glaub ich reicht dir ein 2500k weil die 8 threads bringen dir nur bei multitasking oder video etc. was
im spielen sind 2500k und 2600k ungefähr gleich

ich würd dir auch empfehle auf intel umzusteigen sind zwar teurer aber bieten deutlich mehr leistung, amd proz. hinken denen von intel immer n großes stück hinterher


----------



## Fraggerick (6. September 2011)

wenn du nur spielen willst, brauchst du kein K.

und wenn dir der 2500 reicht, reicht dir auch der 2400. ich hab den 2400 jetzt schon drei mal verbaut, und bissher hat sich noch keiner über mangelnde leistung beschwert  Intel Core i5-2500, Core i5-2400 and Core i5-2300 CPU Review. Page 7 - X-bit labs


----------



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

wenn man halt mal n bisschen oc machen will, was für games bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre , wäre aber die k version besser.
fraggerick, verkaufst du selbst pcs?
kann man den 2500 ohne k auch übertakten, oder geht das nur mit freihem multiplikator?


----------



## Fraggerick (6. September 2011)

i5 2400 übertakten?

verkaufen nein, bauen ja 

takten geht auch ohne K


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

aber übertakten kann schwer sein va. für anfänger! da muss man nämlich auf mehr achten als auf die temperatur


----------



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

kann ich mir denken...........


----------



## Fraggerick (7. September 2011)

klar, aber wenn ich a) auf jeden penny achten will, mir aber b) den 2500k kaufen will, da ich ja irgendwann in ferner zukunft vielleicht ein bisschen takten will... dann nimm lieber den 2400 ^^

wenn a) weg fällt, dann nimm den 2500k

die amd variante kostet 150 euro: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland + AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
wobei für eine taktbare intel variante schon 241 anfallen: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland + ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
der i5 ohne taktfunktion schlägt, wie oben geschrieben, mit 211 zu buche.


----------



## mkay87 (7. September 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> aber übertakten kann schwer sein va. für anfänger! da muss man nämlich auf mehr achten als auf die temperatur


 
Naja so schwer ist das auch nicht. Bin auch Anfänger was CPU-OC angeht. Habe mir neben dem 2500K dann einfach mehrere Forenthreads durchgelesen, einen guten Kühler besorgt und die CPU binnen Minuten übertaktet. Muss man halt nur noch paar Stunden auf stabilität testen. Läuft jetzt seit April mit 4,20Ghz statt 3,30 Ghz und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Also wenn man in Zukunft noch bisschen was aus der CPU rauskitzeln möchte, dann sollte man sich einen k Prozessor holen.


----------



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

läuft der auf 4,2 ghz noch stabil? hab mal gehört 4 ghz sei die grenze...


----------



## mkay87 (7. September 2011)

Bei über 5Ghz liegt die Grenze. 4,20Ghz sind aber bei jedem 2500K ohne große Spannungserhöhung drin. Und er läuft so stabil, stabiler gehts nicht. Nicht ein Absturz gehabt. Und mit gutem Kühler ist die CPU selbst da nicht sonderlich warm.


----------



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

welchen cooler hast du und welche temp auf 4,2 ghz (leerlauf, zocken)
reicht da ein scythe katana 3 bei einem i5er 2500 k zum übertakten (will mir neuen pc anschaffen mit dem i5er)?
Wenn nein welchen empfiehlst du mir?


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. September 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Naja so schwer ist das auch nicht. Bin auch Anfänger was CPU-OC angeht. Habe mir neben dem 2500K dann einfach mehrere Forenthreads durchgelesen, einen guten Kühler besorgt und die CPU binnen Minuten übertaktet.


 hab mich vll etwas ungenau ausgedrückt, das übertakten schwer ist ist nur so bei den nicht K modellen auf die ich mich bezogen habe, also auf die aussage von fraggerick über mir. mit K isses einfach zeigt auch diese video:
Overclocking so easy even your grandma can do it! - YouTube

@Zocker14xD
nein der katana 3 ist kein kühler zum übetakten, kühler zum übertakten findest du in meiner signatur unter empfehlungen->kühler->übertakten


----------



## mkay87 (8. September 2011)

Zocker14xD schrieb:


> welchen cooler hast du und welche temp auf 4,2 ghz (leerlauf, zocken)
> reicht da ein scythe katana 3 bei einem i5er 2500 k zum übertakten (will mir neuen pc anschaffen mit dem i5er)?
> Wenn nein welchen empfiehlst du mir?


 
Habe den Alpenföhn Brocken. Aber der Mugen 2 soll auch sehr gut zum OC sein.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. September 2011)

Test: Intel „Sandy Bridge“ (Seite 52) - ComputerBase hab mir hier alles durchgelesen. Der Unterschied zwischen i5 2500 und dem i7 2600 sind gerade mal 2% in Spielen. *Also an alle Gamer, der i5 2500(k) ist EURE CPU!*  Und hey, das ist ein 54 Seiten Test, veräppelt werdet ihr nicht! Ivy Bridge soll um die 20 bis 27% mehr Leistung haben die wir aber locker mit übertakten auf Gleichstand bringen können. zudem hat ivy Bridge ein neuen überarbeiteten Grafikkern (DX11). Können wir Gamer gern drauf verzichten! Nutzen ja eh alle einen fetten Schokoriegel mit Lüftern. Ich habe ihn bestellt den i5 2500k + das Asus MB P8P67 Rev 3.1  *219€uronen*.


----------

